# New Rhino



## supergas4356 (Feb 22, 2011)

Has anyone tried the 2" coil spring spacers? I have a set of 29" silverbacks on my rhino and want a cheap way to make sure they don't rub but i don't want to tear anything up with a cheap lift.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

29" Silverbacks? You make those yourself?  You must mean 28"

coil spring spacers get mixed reviews. I dont like them. B/C they increase stress and wear on your springs... And make the ride a lot stiffer.

There are lifts out there that aren't cheap... And by not cheap I mean not cheaply made.


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

I agree if it is a new rhino it probably has zero sag in the shocks so if you put spring spacers all it will do is give it a stiffer ride and put stress on the springs, i would get a good quality 2" lift you can get one for around $100-$150


----------



## supergas4356 (Feb 22, 2011)

You are correct sir. I did mean 28's.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Just like P425 said, the spacers have mixed reviews... they do exactly what they where intended for, but in the long run they wear your springs out.
That being said, good luck gettin a 2" spacer on a Rhino shock.... I have the High Lifter spring compressor, and a buddy of mine has an 05 Rhino, he wanted a cheap lift to have good clearance on some 30 mudlites...so we go with a 1.5" spacer on his just up front since it sat good in the rear. Let me tell you that we had the spring compressor clamped in my vise with a 3 foot cheater pipe on the handle and both of us hanging off of it and was BARELY able to compress that thing far enough to get that spacer in there and put the lock ring back in. And while it does look good, you can definitely tell that something has been done up front because it doesnt articulate through the trails anymore, rides like its sittin on pieces of pipe lol.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

is this a sport edition???? they have different shocks. I ran a two inch lift with 30 mudlites then started noticing rubbing over time due to the shock spring (non sport) sagging installed a 3" catvos arched a arm an still had to put the bracket lift back on the back,next step will be NEW shocks not HL springs,HL springs dont create a nice ride.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

(guessing you were asking me???) No it is not a sport edition. Just has camo plastics and didnt come with anything fancy when it was new.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

cant really put spacers on the rear. there isnt enuf coil spacing. my EPI springs should be in today or tomorrow. i have the 3" CATVOS and the front shocks turned all the way down and the rear shocks all the way up at the moment. The rear sits lower than the front and has ALOT of sag. with any weight, it sags alot more. the front is saggin some too, but not near as bad as the rear. if the EPI springs help the rear enuf, i will turn up the fronts to take some of the sag out.

i have considered adding a regular bracket lift to the rear to help it out also.


----------

